# What do you do.? It's tuff sometimes..



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Tonight I decided to take the dog for a walk with my Mrs and 2 daughters 3 and 6 year of age, as it was 6 oclock and hot we thought that we'd go 2 mile around the airfield perimator fence to a wide shallow stream so my girls could paddle and the dog could cool off.

The girls were having an easier time of it by taking a trike that we pushed and the old daughter took her Bratz scooter, anyway when we got to the stream there was about 15 teenager chavs there, most were drinking or drunk, they were in the middle of a confrontation with the owner of the field next door who is the local scout leader and father of Martin a boy in my daughters class. There was 6 lads between 14 and 16 years old fronting up to him, Iwas stood the otherside of the stream watching incase Martins dad needed help, the young chavs had been in his field which was marked private keep out, and broken a few trees down which were no more than 6 feet tall and planted by Martins dad.

All things cooled down when Martins dad took their numbers names and addresses so their parents could pay for the trees to be replaced.

So 15 mins later I had been throwing sticks and stones in the deeper parts of the stream for my dog to retrieve, to the cheers of the chavs, I heard someone shouting, after the shouting went on for 30 secs I looked up and said to the chavy tw4t shouting "you better not be shouting at me" (my Mrs saying cool down to me, cause I have been known to get very violent very quickly in the past). Young 16 year old chav then says (he's very drunk)" Fook off this is our patch", my answer was " this was my patch long before you were born boy, and it aint anybodies patch". So he gives me a hard man stair and said " You better fook off now", his mate are saying "shut up look at his dog, that thing will fooking kill you", anyway I staired at him and told him he was going to get a fooking big slap when I get round to his side of the stream, as I walk around and over the bridge he shuts his mouth tries to look hard so he doesn't loose face in front of his mates, as I'm getting closer and my Mrs is saying "leave him he's a drunk little pr1ck", he is rushed off away from me by most of his mates, it all died down then and after 10 mins of no hassle we went home.

Now I was wound up but kicking the chavs head would have made me a bully as he was half my size, my Mrs would have kicked off at me, I wouldn't now I'm calmed down want to do that type thing in front of the kids, and he'd have probally got the police onto me and the dog, cause if I start the dog goes mad and starts fighting with me (good dogs them staffs).

When I got home I was still thinking of slapping the chav so went out in the van to find him and his mates but couldn't find them, probally a good thing that as it'd end up more trouble than it's worth.

But when you think about it there isn't alot you can do when faced with dicks like this, as the law would favour them.

Mind you when I come back from the pub at the weekend I'll see if the chavs are at the Kebab shop like they usually are, as there isn't any CCTV here I'll smack him in the teeth and fook off quick like he wanted before the cops show or anybody knows what has happened.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

You shouldnt have posted this here. The turn the other cheek brigade are very vocal in these parts.

As much as i agree that these little shites need a slap. You will only get yourself into trouble. Unless you acted weak made them feel brave and got them to slap you first then when you hit back. You was doing it all in self defence. :wink:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Can I be the first of the 'turn the other cheek' crowd then? Can't honestly see what posting this here will do for you. Dislike and disagree with drunken gangs of teens showing little or no respect (be they chav or otherwise) but at the end of the day there is NO justification for physical violence from what you've mentioned in your story. Had they been a threat to your family that is a different story - but often they are all mouth and no trousers. Certainly carrying this on by heading out to find them later, or at the coming weekend is just stupidity.

It's a sad state of what some people in this country are like - but personally I think acting that way in front of your daughters is passing the same wrong ideas and morals on to the next generation.

If you're holding on to this until the weekend and really do plan on doing something then ... well, i'd say you're as much of a problem in the country as they are. C*cks the lot of you. You'd be just as likely to spoil my night out if i happened to be there getting food and got caught up in it as they spoilt your walk so you're no better than them, but you've xx additional years on your side to know better.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

plumb said:


> Now I was wound up but kicking the chavs head would have made me a bully as he was half my size...
> 
> ..and he'd have probally got the police onto me and the dog, cause if I start the dog goes mad and starts fighting with me (good dogs them staffs).
> 
> ...


Is this a wind up?

:?


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

jdn said:


> plumb said:
> 
> 
> > Now I was wound up but kicking the chavs head would have made me a bully as he was half my size...
> ...


That entered my mind...... And stayed! 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=#719450 :?


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

The lack of agressive people how let people walk all over them is the up and coming problem in this country, though I hear what you are saying and fully agree with you now I'm not wound up anymore. Problem is the way the youths are treated and get away with this days,they have no respect , well a vast majoritey are :?

No not a wind up, you've just had and lead a sheltered life if you think it is :roll: :?


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Is this a wind up?

:?[/quote]

That entered my mind...... And stayed! 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=#719450 :?[/quote] I , well before I even drove or looked at a TT thought by looking at the general type of person who drives TT's are usually the type of nobhead who'd bore you to death with there pouncy job clothes and life styles, that was the main reason I never bought a TT years ago.

Since I've had my TT I have to say in all Honesty that on the whole I was very wrong with my stupid judgments, but you and a few others really do fit my image I first held, I'm sad to say


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DSG is still an automatic, I dont care what anyone says and i prefer black to silver, yup, definately black.

:roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> DSG is still an automatic, I dont care what anyone says and i prefer black to silver, yup, definately black.
> 
> :roll:


That's a bit narrow minded :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BTW this should be in the Joke Forum!! Fannietastic!

What's a "hard man stair"? And who was drinking? Has the heat had an adverse effect on your digits?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > DSG is still an automatic, I dont care what anyone says and i prefer black to silver, yup, definately black.
> ...


From the king of narrow mindedness. Utter boredom after reading the thread drove me to it.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Great example you set for your kids. :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Finally you acknowledge one of my talents! Boring thread quite possibly - something you can read and understand at first glance - uh uh. 
I still want to know what the "hard man stair" is - possibly the bit that connects the two up / two down on the "chav" council estate?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Ahh the understand at first glance thing, ure referring to the old game of 'pandering to the audience's level' eh.

Hard Mans Stair - Is it like the dunces corner?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol - spot on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

So if you actually caught up with the 16 yearold, what would you have done? Beaten him? Infront of your 2 daughters + wife? What would that prove? Sure anyone could punch somebody 20 years younger (for me that'd be punching a 1 year old!!) but why? Its not the USA! He was 16 and like you say he was drunk. Surely you've been there before, I know I have! They're all mouth.

It sounds like you should be locked up now - well before you start anything serious!

Going to look for him afterwards in your van?!?! I hope my kids dont grow up anywhere near you.

...well at least you can "boast" to your "mates" in the pub making you sound "big n 'ard".....pfffff :?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

You big puffs :roll:

I cannot understand why these individuals did not respect you and your hard looking dog. Although I think the stair may have been a step too far...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Sim said:


> Although I think the stair may have been a step too far...


 :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

future ladder salesman perhaps? 

.....is that a taxi outside :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

lol, having an altracation with someone and even giving them a clout if you have no other choice is fine in my book, too many dickheads out there to get through life without it happening from time to time. Same as disagreements with other drivers etc. Ive just never understood peoples need to post on forums about it? Wierd.


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> So if you actually caught up with the 16 yearold, what would you have done? Beaten him? Infront of your 2 daughters + wife? What would that prove? Sure anyone could punch somebody 20 years younger (for me that'd be punching a 1 year old!!) but why? Its not the USA! He was 16 and like you say he was drunk. Surely you've been there before, I know I have! They're all mouth.
> 
> It sounds like you should be locked up now - well before you start anything serious!
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Trouble is most people let these things go on and cower away in fright, making the youth chav type people grow in there bullying ways with each time they intimidate some weak person their bravery grows.

I hope I showed my children you dont run away in conflict but stand up with your head high.

Yet another person to the TT image list :?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> youth chav type people


An interesting typology - does their behaviour involve chasing others, fighting, swearing at others in front of children and generally displaying signs of loutish aggression and mocking those that donâ€™t agree with such behaviour?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

plumb said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > So if you actually caught up with the 16 yearold, what would you have done? Beaten him? Infront of your 2 daughters + wife? What would that prove? Sure anyone could punch somebody 20 years younger (for me that'd be punching a 1 year old!!) but why? Its not the USA! He was 16 and like you say he was drunk. Surely you've been there before, I know I have! They're all mouth.
> ...


not really 'bullying ways' shouting drunken, meaningless words is it? didnt exactly 'threaten' you or your family did he? Now if he was throwing stones or stuff at you, i could understand the violence, and maybe if you posted I, like most on here, would come and help you :twisted:

but next time, put this in the joke section :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

plumb said:


> I , well before I even drove or looked at a TT thought by looking at the general type of person who drives TT's are usually the type of nobhead who'd bore you to death with there pouncy job clothes and life styles, that was the main reason I never bought a TT years ago.
> 
> Since I've had my TT I have to say in all Honesty that on the whole I was very wrong with my stupid judgments, but you and a few others really do fit my image I first held, I'm sad to say


I find it seriously sad person that can judge a personality on what car someone drives! Do you feel yourself weakening everytime you drive the TT? Are you melting into Yuppieness with every gear change?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Donners said:


> plumb said:
> 
> 
> > I , well before I even drove or looked at a TT thought by looking at the general type of person who drives TT's are usually the type of nobhead who'd bore you to death with there pouncy job clothes and life styles, that was the main reason I never bought a TT years ago.
> ...


You never know driving a TT may help his spelling :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

plumb said:


> pouncy job clothes


I can just imagine people being attacked by shirts! :?


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Plumb by name................... :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Is this the type of people owning TTs now... :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well I am just happy to be living in such a civilised society.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

garyc said:


> Well I am just happy to be living in such a civilised society.


Lol, don't get me started. It's Friday and i'm in a ranting mood....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am just happy to be living in such a civilised society.
> ...


It's Friday and I am in a really _good_ mood... :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Its Friday and I dont go back to work until Wednesday guess what kind of mood I am in


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Its Friday and I dont go back to work until Wednesday guess what kind of mood I am in


Well I'm suddenly in a jelous mood! :evil:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Donners said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Its Friday and I dont go back to work until Wednesday guess what kind of mood I am in
> ...


I didn't metnion the seven days on two days off bit ,every three weeks though five day weekend [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Its Friday and I dont go back to work until Wednesday guess what kind of mood I am in


It's Friday and I don't go back to work until a week next Thursday....


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I notice that Plumb gives his location as 'in the dojo'

In my experience of martial arts (7 years of iado and aikido) you're taught to rise above this sort of thing - maybe his dojo is like the evil one in 'Karate Kid II'...

I always feel happier when I haven't risen to the bait - as an example, I live in a rough part of south east London, 2 months ago a youth trid to mug me (he basically said give me your wallett) my response was 'no I don't think so'... this confused him and he wandered off... now I could have gone back to my flat, selected one of my antique katanas and gone out to cut bits off of him - but that really wouldn't have been fair now would it?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Like others have said - fronting up and mouthing off at the time of the event are fair enough. Fair play if you felt like he was being abusive.

However, going out later on in your van or thinking about catching up with them this weekend doens't make you as bad as them it makes you worse.

Not only is it stupid in the first place, it's now documented as pre-meditated and would make a pretty case against you in court.

I hate the fact that kids have no respect anymore, but driving around to hunt them down is stupid in the extreme.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

TTwiggy said:


> maybe his dojo is like the evil one in 'Karate Kid II'...


If he has a dojo! :roll:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

phodge said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Its Friday and I dont go back to work until Wednesday guess what kind of mood I am in
> ...


Its Friday and i'm next in work in ... September


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

che6mw said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


did they fire you? :wink:


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Now you see what I'm getting at :roll:


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Trouble is that avoiding going places you want because yobs are there isn't right, I got as much right to go places as others and nobody let alone drunk youcg chavs should stop me or anybody else.

This is something that didn't happen when I was young as I had respect for people and was sure that if I mouthed of to a grown man I'd get a clip around the ear and then 1 from my dad when I got home for do it and getting a clip round the ear in the first place.

By your responses over this it has shown me what sort of people you are and I pleased I'm not like the majority of you how would run and hide, and rather pick holes in spelling mistakes than stand up for what you believe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

plumb said:


> Trouble is that avoiding going places you want because yobs are there isn't right, I got as much right to go places as others and nobody let alone drunk youcg chavs should stop me or anybody else.


From what you said - he didnt actually stop you. He shouted some drunken words FFS! You're the one who took it the totally wrong way and need to calm down


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I believe in decent grammar :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

plumb said:


> Trouble is that avoiding going places you want because yobs are there isn't right, I got as much right to go places as others and nobody let alone drunk youcg chavs should stop me or anybody else.
> 
> This is something that didn't happen when I was young as I had respect for people and was sure that if I mouthed of to a grown man I'd get a clip around the ear and then 1 from my dad when I got home for do it and getting a clip round the ear in the first place.
> 
> By your responses over this it has shown me what sort of people you are and I pleased I'm not like the majority of you how would run and hide, and rather pick holes in spelling mistakes than stand up for what you believe.


Have you been drinking?


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Decent grammar shows good education! :roll:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Is this what you hunt down chavs with?
Is it to attract them?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

garyc said:


> plumb said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble is that avoiding going places you want because yobs are there isn't right, I got as much right to go places as others and nobody let alone drunk youcg chavs should stop me or anybody else.
> ...


Maybe sniffing glue? (petrol is gone too expensive)


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I think the only point that people were trying to make is that there's a world of difference between standing up to yobs when these situations occur, which is very laudable and would garner respect, and then setting off in your 'angry white van man mode' to hunt them down vigilante style. i'm aware that you didn't actually do this, but the thought crossed your mind, and by your own admission you were very wound up. i don't really see what these kids did to annoy you so much. Granted the owner of the field has the right to be aggrieved if his property was damaged, and good on you for making sure that he was able to deal with the situation, but it seems that your behaviour afterwards only inflammed the situation. Personally I think you have anger issues, and if, as your sig suggests, you have undertaken martial arts training, this makes you dangerous. May I humbly suggest that you speak to your sensei about this, as a 'loaded gun' can easily cause harm. You proberly wont want to hear this, and will dismiss me as another effette (ex)TT owner who would run away from a fight - but I assure you this is not the case, I simply know when it's better to let things drop... :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The rain in Spain.....


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> I think the only point that people were trying to make is that there's a world of difference between standing up to yobs when these situations occur, which is very laudable and would garner respect, and then setting off in your 'angry white van man mode' to hunt them down vigilante style. i'm aware that you didn't actually do this, but the thought crossed your mind, and by your own admission you were very wound up. i don't really see what these kids did to annoy you so much. Granted the owner of the field has the right to be aggrieved if his property was damaged, and good on you for making sure that he was able to deal with the situation, but it seems that your behaviour afterwards only inflammed the situation. Personally I think you have anger issues, and if, as your sig suggests, you have undertaken martial arts training, this makes you dangerous. May I humbly suggest that you speak to your sensei about this, as a 'loaded gun' can easily cause harm. You proberly wont want to hear this, and will dismiss me as another effette (ex)TT owner who would run away from a fight - but I assure you this is not the case, I simply know when it's better to let things drop... :?


No body stands up for things anymore, if they do and you hear about it it's cause he's been stabbed by some yobs, all this softly softly issue makes the yobs in the first place because they have never had any disapline so act as they do.
Only problem I have with anger is when left wing do gooders and yob try to run my life, I used to live in a nice quite close till the concil/housing bought all the house that came on the market and then put yobs who were just released from prison for drugs and other offences, this ruined our close and forced most people to move as the police involvment, loud music, reving cars and fighting in the early hour, not to mention the drug house with people in and out 24 7. Most of you lot ain't lived with it, if you had or do you'll know how much I dislike them now, hate chav/yobs and the do gooder lefties who bought the houses and ruined our nice little comunity.


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

dj c225 said:


> Is this the type of people owning TTs now... :?


MUST GO DOWN AS THE MOST SNOBBY TW4TISH QUOTE OF THE YEAR.

GET A LIFE IF YOUR BUTTLER WILL LET YOU :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

saint said:


> The rain in Spain.....


Bugger 86% :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ahhh the new member initiation thread, everyones had one, I remember mine fondly. At least I didnt get tied to a lampost naked and a hot baguette shoved up my @rse!


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Leg said:


> Ahhh the new member initiation thread, everyones had one, I remember mine fondly. At least I didnt get tied to a lampost naked and a hot baguette shoved up my @rse!


 :lol: :lol: Leg, do I have that to look forward to :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

thehornster said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > The rain in Spain.....
> ...


This was so easy. Got 100%.

There are a lot of thick people around here. :roll: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

vlastan said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Ermmm...Thickish!   :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

plumb said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh the new member initiation thread, everyones had one, I remember mine fondly. At least I didnt get tied to a lampost naked and a hot baguette shoved up my @rse!
> ...


I think this is it, mine was for stupidly asking if eyebrows were ok and wot people thought of black lexus rear lights :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

plumb said:


> ........if you had or do you'll know how much I dislike them now, hate chav/yobs and the do gooder lefties


thank god im right handed 8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

vlastan said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


ditto 



> IBM have increased ______ profits by 20%.(This example is correct in British English - ask an American what they would say!)


What would a yank say?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Let's bomb the place :wink:


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Wallsendmag II said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Let's bomb the place and nick their oil :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

plumb said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


Whereas the English are much more intelligent. We would let the Yanks bomb em, pay huge amounts of tax so our Army could sneak in behind, take as much oil as we wanted and then sell it to ourselves with 80% tax on it. Then let some fat [email protected] spend it on shaggin his secretary and living in a stately pile paid for by us. Sweet deal.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Great example you set for your kids. :roll:


That's the first thought that came to my mind :?

saint wrote: 


> The rain in Spain.....


That's a joke, right? What's difficult about the rain in Spain

Correct! 
Your score is 100%.


----------

